# deer shot in ontario



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

was wondering if any one hunts in Vermilion Bay or Dryden area bow or gun ,
would like to see pics of deer shot in that area
hunted there for the first time last and shot a 148" 14 pt
and i know there bigger ones out there:thumbs_up


----------



## huntnorth (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats a nice buck!

Yes there are bigger, we hunt up here the whole season near Lake Of The Woods.


----------



## hknight (Sep 18, 2007)

*omw*

I never have but check out Ontario monster whitetail magazine. They show case deer from that area.I think their website is omwmag .com


----------



## cardiacphil (Dec 7, 2008)

Man I am from dryden And let me tell ya there are some MONSTER deer up in that area..If your back into dryden go to the museum its down town near the police station and you will see the "DRYDEN BUCK" 199 7/8 NET SCORE!!!!!!!!

The best area to hunt is near DRYDEN not vermillion bay...I know some outfitters in the area...Or i can give you advice depending on the region you decide to hunt...

are you going through an outfitter or unguided? 

CP


----------

